

Hunger Is Associated with Advantageous Decision Making - taylorbuley
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0111081

======
danielweber
When I am hungry or bothered or annoyed, I am more likely to say "no."

I'm having trouble reading the article (they've disabled the up- and down-
arrow to scroll for some insane reason), but the one test I can see is having
subjects inflate a balloon, giving them more rewards the bigger they inflate
it, but nothing if it pops. The lesson is "don't get too greedy."

When I am hungry, I'm not going to keep on guessing as to how far I can push
something. I'm going to stop early.

------
brighid
I'm perplexed.

The result here doesn't make sense evolutionarily. Time discounting should be
highest when you're hungry because your first priority should be making it to
the next time point (the discount factor measures uncertainty.)

Related:
[http://www.indiana.edu/~abcwest/pmwiki/CAFE/Wang%20-%20Sweet...](http://www.indiana.edu/~abcwest/pmwiki/CAFE/Wang%20-%20Sweet%20future.pdf)

~~~
dllthomas
I wonder if it matters just how hungry you are. If you're hungry because it's
winter and there's less food - but still enough to see you through to spring -
then you'd better not prioritize the shortest term.

